# Lets throw down!!!



## brianhunter (Jan 14, 2003)

My 3 year old got into my older daughters sparring gear tonight...thought Id share it with everyone


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 14, 2003)

Cute picture.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh that's cute as hell!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 14, 2003)

Double Blessed  

Very cute and they look like they enjoy it.


----------



## cassidy (Jan 14, 2003)

That's to cool I wish I could get my six year old girl interested in martial arts but to no avail. Barbi's rule her kingdom.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 14, 2003)

I could see my 5 year old....


----------



## cassidy (Jan 14, 2003)

You aren't the only one.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 14, 2003)

Glad to know I am not alone!


----------



## don bohrer (Jan 14, 2003)

You are a very blessed man Mr. Hunter


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 15, 2003)

Cool! Looks like he'll be ready to Rock 'n Roll in the MAs in no time...:karate:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jan 15, 2003)

This is my two year old daughter... She got into my sparring gear last summer before a tournament... couldn't resist taking the picture. Man they grow-up fast!


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 15, 2003)

Billy,
   Very cute man!!! I thought having girls would mean not having them do fun stuff like Kenpo, apparently you got lucky too...I am blessed 

To everyone else thanks!!


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 15, 2003)

Brian,

your kids look very cute. i am so glad you can spend time with them. it pays when you stay with one lady through your life, staying faithfull. you get to reap the fruit.

Respect
Burt Eskandarion


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cassidy _
> *You aren't the only one. *



You want to see Jeff Kyles 5 year old too?

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 15, 2003)

Very odd...


----------



## Brother John (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Brian
Chips off the Ol' Block huh?
ENJOY...

Your Brother
John


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cassidy _
> *That's to cool I wish I could get my six year old girl interested in martial arts but to no avail. Barbi's rule her kingdom. *



There is a martial arts Gi with with an assortment of belts up to Black Belt that fit Barbi size dolls.  It is usually found on ebay.  If your daughter took lessons her Barbi could wear the same belt as her as she progressed up the ladder.


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *There is a martial arts Gi with with an assortment of belts up to Black Belt that fit Barbi size dolls.  It is usually found on ebay.  If your daughter took lessons her Barbi could wear the same belt as her as she progressed up the ladder. *



Now that is cool! What did you search under Ebay for? Both of mine are barbie crazy!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2003)

I will do a search to see if any are available and if so I will post the URL at christmas the were going for about $5.  If they are not available anyone that can make doll cloths could do a unifomr and some belts.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cassidy _
> *That's to cool I wish I could get my six year old girl interested in martial arts but to no avail. Barbi's rule her kingdom. *



hehe.  have someone (or yourself) make a karate uniform for her barbies.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 15, 2003)

I better get back to training! You guys are producing some mean looking fighters!


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 16, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3001316648&category=15958


Barbie Karate outfits...going for about 5 bucks.

The lady who makes them says she'll make any color you want, and any color belt you want.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2003)

Now that was just way too cute.


----------

